

20% off all new domain names (350 TLDs) - aadlani
https://www.eurodns.com/

======
joyinsky
Yeah, with 18 Euro - 20% for a single .net domain. It's pretty easy to know
what's going on. <sarcasm>Big bargain</sarcasm>

